# IP-Nummer Speichern



## Schattentänzer (7. Juli 2004)

Erst mal hallo an alle...

Ich würde gerne die IP-Nummern von jedem Besucher meiner Seite für min. 100 Tage abspeichern.
Leider hab ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer wie ich das mit HTML anstellen soll.

Zum Grund warum: 
Jemand hat mit Informationen von meiner HP und der HP meiner Band eins schweres Delikt begangen (insg. 11 Anklagepunkte, darunter schwere üble Nachrede und schwere Urheberschutzrechtsverletzung, Leistungsschutzverletzung und Datenschutzverletzung... um nur mal ein paar zu nennen). Die Polizei kann nicht sehr viel machen, da es mittlerweile nicht mehr möglich ist die IP-Nummer rauszufinden...

Ich bitte um sehr schnelle Antwort, denn wie heist es so schön?
"Ein Täter kehrt immer zum Tatort zurück!"

www.der-schattentaenzer 
www.borderline-case


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juli 2004)

Die IP-Adresse eines Benutzers ist, meines WIssens, nur mit einer serverseitigen Programmiersprache (PHP, ASP, etc.) ermittelbar.
In dem Fall müsstest du dich erst einmal erkundigen, welche Sprache dir zur Verfügung steht.


Was die Thematik der IP-Adressen angeht solltest du noch wissen, dass die meisten Benutzer über einen Anbieter (wie z.B. T-Online, AOL) ins Internet gehen, und bei der Einwahl eine freie Adresse aus einem Adressmenge erhalten. Somit ist nicht gewährleistet, dass dein "Täter" wieder die selbe Adresse zugewiesen bekommt.


----------



## PhoenixXP (7. Juli 2004)

Wenn man zusätzlich zu den IPs auch das Datum & die Zeit speichert, könnte man doch bei den Providern anhand der drei Daten ermitteln lassen, welcher Kunde, welche IP zugewiesen bekommen hat.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juli 2004)

Speichere dir zuhause regelmässig die Logfiles deines Webspace ab.... da steht alles drin

Ansonsten hats Gumbo ja bereits erwähnt...selbe IP bedeutet nicht selber Täter....aber bei einem erneuten Vorkommnis hast du die Daten dann parat(ob diese dann als beweiskräftig angesehen werden, seih dahingestellt)


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PhoenixXP _
> *Wenn man zusätzlich zu den IPs auch das Datum & die Zeit speichert, könnte man doch bei den Providern anhand der drei Daten ermitteln lassen, welcher Kunde, welche IP zugewiesen bekommen hat. *


So einfach ist das nicht. Ohne Gerichtsbeschluss ist da nichts zu machen ...


----------



## Schattentänzer (7. Juli 2004)

Ok, ich habe FreeWebSpace, und die unterstützen PHP.
Hat mir jemand ein Script oder sowas? Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das finden könnte? Wie muss ich das dann in einer "popligen" HTML-Site einbauen?

IP soll mit Datum und Uhrzeit abgespeichert werden...

Diese daten werden nur im Falle einer strafbaren Handlung verwendet!
Ich selber werde da dann nichts unternehmen, sondern geb dan der Polizei den Ausdruck...


----------



## Fabian H (7. Juli 2004)

Dazu bitte im PHP Forum suchen!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials142663.html

Und um das Datum mitzuspeichern, einfach die Zeilen hier verwenden:

```
fputs($iFileHandler, sprintf("%s: %s@%s\r\n",
                             date('d.m.Y - H:i'),
                             $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'],
                             gethostbyaddr($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'])
                            ));
```
Wenn es Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit gibt, das _gethostbyname_-
Zeugs rausmachen.

Ps:


> sondern geb dan der Polizei den Ausdruck


Viel Glueck


----------

